# just a few hours left of 2013



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

then when the clock strikes midnight to proclaim the start of the New Year 2014 the floodgates will open and all the Bulgarians and Romanians will rush in, eager to take away the jobs of our Poles and Latvians


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know this is a bit late but what a display...............................
Christmas Greetings from Bogota.






Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes. I imagine they are all jostling each other and marking time in huge, disorderly queues at their borders right now. Cardboard suitcases held together with bits of string and packed with burglary tools, illegal drugs, stolen passports and narcotic gas canisters and not a sausage in their pockets.

And the most worrying thing is that every single inhabitant of Romania and Albania or wherever, all 3 billion (or whatever) of them, will be heading directly for the Land of Milk and Honey to sponge off you and I. It's a complete disgrace, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

YEAH Alan.................................... well won't they.???

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Stop them at the border. check EVERYTHING (aka Gib checks)

As their transport will now be empty, refuse its release until all passengers check out (the normal £2000 fine )The transport may then have a few passengers to keep the driver company on the way back.

tony


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Saw the headlines in a most trustworthy paper this morning :lol: 
They are bragging that when they arrive in their droves, they will be begging and stealing and claiming. That Cameron has let us down again and we have to suffer.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sysinfo said:


> Saw the headlines in a most trustworthy paper this morning :lol:
> They are bragging that when they arrive in their droves, they will be begging and stealing and claiming. That Cameron has let us down again and we have to suffer.


Surely begging, stealing and claiming is the wrong order?

They will have to steal first to keep them going till their £500 a week claim comes through. Will they need to beg after that, or will they do that just for pin money and to service the BMWs? It is true that all criminal foreigners drive BMWs, isn't it? Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You mean they don't 8O 8O :? :wink: 

tony


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Sysinfo said:


> Saw the headlines in a most trustworthy paper this morning :lol:
> They are bragging that when they arrive in their droves, they will be begging and stealing and claiming. That Cameron has let us down again and we have to suffer.


"Trustworthy paper"? Which one is that then?


----------

